# AFC PUPS AVAILABLE!!!!!



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

My name is Dave Hawkins and I'm new to this site but have visited before. I already know quite a few of you but look forward to meeting new people that share the same interests that i do. I wanted to bring up a breeding that I know will produce some awesome pups with incredible futures in the hunting/trial world. I'm sure most of you have heard of AFC Kayscreek PDQ. I believe he's currently the only male AFC in Utah and Idaho. Anyhow he was breed to HR Fowlcreeks Jumpin Run Rookie JH and the pups are due Sep 7th. PD was 3 points away from his FC as well when he suffered a freak accident that snapped his front leg. He is owned by Ken Payne and Ken simply puts it that he is the smartest dog he has ever owned "he's a Ritz dog". Rookie is straight out of FC AFC Creek Robber "Auggie" go to http://www.creekrobber.com and you'll quickly see what kind of a dog he is with 410 all age points. Rookie is 1/1 on her seniors but with the pregnancy will have to wait until spring to finish it. My goal is to have all of these pups go to homes that want to title them which is why I am offering $100 refund on any AKC hunt test or field trial title earned. If you want more info please feel free to ask and again I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

i have seen "rookie" at the hunt tests she looks like a great dog i was very impressed how well she marked birds and handled cold blinds. i am very interested in getting a pup how much are you selling them for? and i have only heard great things that have come from pd dogs count me in on a pup i'll pm you w/ my information. thanks dave!!


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

p.s. thats pretty cool as a breeder to offer $100 bucks back for getting a title on the dog! thats impressive as a breeder that you care that much about your dogs and where they go.


----------

